# CHUCK NORRIS



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

Chuck Norris doesnt cut his lawn he just dares it to grow.!

anyone got any other good ones!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

ohh boy dont even get me started...

I will give you one

The original title of the movie Alien vs Predator was Alien and Predator vs Chuck Norris but that was quickly scrapped due to noone would have paid 8 dollars to see a 12 second movie

I have to stop now or i would be typing all day


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

cmon lindberg lets here some more


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

:lol: :lol: Chuck kicks alot of ***!!!!!! Hey "People", you always have a few good ones on old Chuck.....I always read your tag lines and die of laughter!! :beer:

One of my favorites: Chuck is not hung like a horse.....horses are hung like Chuck.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

The grass is always greener on the other side, unless of course Chuck Norris has been there. Then it is most likely soaked in blood and tears.


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

The quickest way to a mans heart is with chuck norris's fist.


----------



## fowl_play (Mar 31, 2006)

if you had a dollar and chuck norris had a dollar, chuck norris would kick your *** and take your dollar


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I could go on forever.....but here are a few:

Chuck Norris uses ribbed condoms inside out, so he gets the pleasure.

Chuck Norris' tears cure cancer. Too bad he has never cried.

When Chuck Norris has sex with a man, it is not because he is gay, but because he has run out of women.

Macgyver can build an airplane out of gum and paper clips, but Chuck Norris can kill him and take it.

Chuck Norris once roundhouse kicked someone so hard that his foot broke the speed of light, went back in time, and killed Amelia Earhart while she was flying over the Pacific Ocean.

If you ask Chuck Norris what time it is, he always says, "Two seconds till." 
After you ask, "Two seconds to what?" he roundhouse kicks you in the face.

Chuck Norris only masturbates to pictures of Chuck Norris.

Rather than being birthed like a normal child, Chuck Norris instead decided to punch his way out of his mother's womb. Shortly thereafter he grew a beard.

Chuck Norris lost his virginity before his dad did.

Since 1940, the year Chuck Norris was born, roundhouse kick related deaths have increased 13,000 percent.

When Chuck Norris plays Oregon Trail his family does not die from cholera or dysentery, but rather roundhouse kicks to the face. He also requires no wagon, since he carries the oxen, axels, and buffalo meat on his back. He always makes it to Oregon before you.

If you can see Chuck Norris, he can see you. If you can't see Chuck Norris, you may be only seconds away from death.

On the 7th day, God rested.... Chuck Norris took over.


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

Chuck Norris shampoos with conditioner, and then actually repeats.

Chuck Norris can believe it's not butter

Chuck Norris does not sleep. He passes out after two wine coolers.

Chuck Norris will fight you any time of the day. Except when "The View" is on.

During World War II Chuck Norris once tried killing a Nazi soldier by pointing his finger at him and yelling "Bang!"

Chuck Norris doesn't go hunting because hunting implies that you might kill something. Chuck Norris goes bird watching

Chuck Norris doesn't go hunting. He goes fly fishing in a wading pool wearing a Tilley hat.

Chuck Norris was once trapped in a paper bag for 3 days.


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 24, 2005)

Chuck Norris sleeps with a night light not because he is afraid of the dark but because the dark is afraid of Chuck Norris.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Chuck Norris recently had the idea to sell his urine as a canned beverage. We know this beverage as Red Bull.

Chuck Norris built a time machine and went back in time to stop the JFK assassination. As Oswald shot, Chuck met all three bullets with his beard, deflecting them. JFK's head exploded out of sheer amazement.

To prove it isn't that big of a deal to beat cancer. Chuck Norris smoked 15 cartons of cigarettes a day for 2 years and acquired 7 different kinds of cancer only to rid them from his body by flexing for 30 minutes. Beat that, Lance Armstrong.

Chuck Norris was the fourth Wiseman. He brought baby Jesus the gift of "beard". Jesus wore it proudly to his dying day. The other Wisemen, jealous of Jesus' obvious gift favoritism, used their combined influence to have Chuck omitted from the Bible. Shortly after all three died of roundhouse kick related deaths.

Chuck Norris lives by only one rule: No Fat Chicks.

After much debate, President Truman decided to drop the atomic bomb on Hiroshima rather than the alternative of sending Chuck Norris. His reasoning? It was more "humane".

Chuck Norris is currently suing NBC, claiming Law and Order are trademarked names for his left and right legs.

At the end of infinity is Chuck Norris.

Chuck Norris travels to third world countries, roundhousing every child under the age of five to death, so Angelina Jolie cannot adopt them.

Chuck Norris doesn't read books. He stares them down until he gets the 
information he wants.

If you ask Chuck Norris what time it is, he always says, "Two seconds till." After you ask, "Two seconds till what?" he roundhouse kicks you in the face.

Since 1940, the year Chuck Norris was born, roundhouse kick related deaths have increased 13,000 percent.

Those aren't credits that roll after Walker Texas Ranger; it is actually a list of people that Chuck Norris roundhouse kicked in the face that day.

Chuck Norris can divide by zero.

In one episode of Fresh Prince of Bel Air, Chuck Norris replaced Carlton for one scene and nobody noticed.

If you're separated by six degrees from Kevin Bacon, you're an actor. If you're separated by six degrees from Chuck Norris, you'll be dead in a matter of hours.

Chuck Norris once donated blood. Turns out he has type X blood type and ended up killing half of Asia and a horse.

The idea for the show "24" is actually stolen from a drawing Chuck Norris made when he was drunk.

Chuck Norris owns the greatest poker face of all-time. It helped him win the 1983 World Series of Poker despite him holding just a joker, a get out of jail free Monopoly card, a 2 of clubs, 7 of spades and a green #4 card from the game Uno.

Chuck Norris ordered a Big Mac at Wendy's, and got one.

A blind man once stepped on Chuck Norris' shoe. Chuck replied, "Don't you know who I am? I'm Chuck Norris!" The mere mention of his name cured this man blindness. Sadly the first, last, and only thing this man ever saw, was a fatal roundhouse delivered by Chuck Norris.

Chuck Norris can touch MC Hammer.

Chuck Norris died ten years ago, but the Grim Reaper can't get up the courage to tell him.

Wilt Chamberlain claims to have slept with more than 20,000 women in his lifetime. Chuck Norris calls this "a slow Tuesday."

There is no theory of evolution. Just a list of creatures Chuck Norris has allowed to live.

Chuck Norris has already been to Mars, that's why there's no sign of life there.

Enjoy the weekend!


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

"Chuck Norris recently had the idea to sell his urine as a canned beverage. We know this beverage as Red Bull. "

LOL...I like redbull NJ


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Then you don't want to know what Chuck Norris uses to make "Monster" "Rockstar" and "No Fear" energy drinks!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

ok, you asked for them...

Guns don't kill people. Chuck Norris kills People. 
There is no theory of evolution. Just a list of animals Chuck Norris allows to live. 
Chuck Norris does not sleep. He waits. 
The chief export of Chuck Norris is Pain. 
There is no chin under Chuck Norris' Beard. There is only another fist. 
Chuck Norris has two speeds. Walk, and Kill. 
The leading causes of death in the United States are: 1. Heart Disease 2. Chuck Norris 3. Cancer 
Chuck Norris drives an ice cream truck covered in human skulls. 
Chuck Norris is my Homeboy. 
Chuck Norris doesn't go hunting.... CHUCK NORRIS GOES KILLING

When the Boogeyman goes to sleep every night, he checks his closet for Chuck Norris.

Chuck Norris doesn't read books. He stares them down until he gets the information he wants.

There is no theory of evolution. Just a list of creatures Chuck Norris has allowed to live.

Outer space exists because it's afraid to be on the same planet with Chuck Norris.

Chuck Norris does not sleep. He waits.

Chuck Norris is currently suing NBC, claiming Law and Order are trademarked names for his left and right legs.

Chuck Norris is the reason why Waldo is hiding.

Chuck Norris counted to infinity - twice.

There is no chin behind Chuck Norris' beard. There is only another fist.

When Chuck Norris does a pushup, he isn't lifting himself up, he's pushing the Earth down.

Chuck Norris is so fast, he can run around the world and punch himself in the back of the head.

Chuck Norris' hand is the only hand that can beat a Royal Flush.

There is no such thing as global warming. Chuck Norris was cold, so he turned the sun up.

Chuck Norris can lead a horse to water AND make it drink.

Chuck Norris doesn't wear a watch, HE decides what time it is.

Chuck Norris gave Mona Lisa that smile.

Chuck Norris can slam a revolving door.

Chuck Norris does not get frostbite. Chuck Norris bites frost

Remember the Soviet Union? They decided to quit after watching a DeltaForce marathon on Satellite TV. 
When Chuck Norris calls 1-900 numbers, he doesnt get charged. He holds up the phone and money falls out.

Chuck Norris once ate a whole cake before his friends could tell him there was a stripper in it.

Some people like to eat frogs' legs. Chuck Norris likes to eat lizard legs. Hence, snakes.

There are no races, only countries of people Chuck Norris has beaten to different shades of black and blue.

When Chuck Norris was denied an Egg McMuffin at McDonald's because it was 10:35, he roundhouse kicked the store so hard it became a Wendy's.

Chuck Norris can't finish a "color by numbers" because his markers are filled with the blood of his victims. Unfortunately, all blood is dark red.

A Chuck Norris-delivered Roundhouse Kick is the preferred method of execution in 16 states.

When Chuck Norris falls in water, Chuck Norris doesn't get wet. Water gets Chuck Norris.

Scientists have estimated that the energy given off during the Big Bang is roughly equal to 1CNRhK (Chuck Norris Roundhouse Kick)

Chuck Norris' house has no doors, only walls that he walks through.

When Chuck Norris has sex with a man, it won't be because he is gay. It will be because he has run out of women.

How much wood would a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could Chuck Norris? ...All of it.

Chuck Norris doesn't actually write books, the words assemble themselves out of fear.

In honor of Chuck Norris, all McDonald's in Texas have an even larger size than the super-size. When ordering, just ask to be Chucksized.

Chuck Norris CAN believe it's not butter.

If tapped, a Chuck Norris roundhouse kick could power the country of Australia for 44 minutes.

Chuck Norris can divide by zero.

The grass is always greener on the other side, unless Chuck Norris has been there. In that case the grass is most likely soaked in blood and tears.

A picture is worth a thousand words. A Chuck Norris is worth 1 billion words.

Newton's Third Law is wrong: Although it states that for each action, there is an equal and opposite reaction, there is no force equal in reaction to a Chuck Norris roundhouse kick.

Chuck Norris invented his own type of karate. It's called Chuck-Will-Kill.

When an episode of Walker Texas Ranger was aired in France, the French surrendered to Chuck Norris just to be on the safe side.

While urinating, Chuck Norris is easily capable of welding titanium.

Chuck Norris once sued the Houghton-Mifflin textbook company when it became apparent that their account of the war of 1812 was plagiarized from his autobiography.

When Chuck Norris talks, everybody listens. And dies.

When Steven Seagal kills a ninja, he only takes its hide. When Chuck Norris kills a ninja, he uses every part.

Wilt Chamberlain claims to have slept with more than 20,000 women in his lifetime. Chuck Norris calls this "a slow Tuesday."

Contrary to popular belief, there is indeed enough Chuck Norris to go around.

Chuck Norris doesnt shave; he kicks himself in the face. The only thing that can cut Chuck Norris is Chuck Norris.

For some, the left testicle is larger than the right one. For Chuck Norris, each testicle is larger than the other one.

Chuck Norris always knows the EXACT location of Carmen SanDiego.

When taking the SAT, write "Chuck Norris" for every answer. You will score over 8000.

Chuck Norris invented black. In fact, he invented the entire spectrum of visible light. Except pink. Tom Cruise invented pink.

When you're Chuck Norris, anything + anything is equal to 1. One roundhouse kick to the face.

Chuck Norris has the greatest Poker-Face of all time. He won the 1983 World Series of Poker, despite holding only a Joker, a Get out of Jail Free Monopoloy card, a 2 of clubs, 7 of spades and a green #4 card from the game UNO.

On his birthday, Chuck Norris randomly selects one lucky child to be thrown into the sun.

Nobody doesn't like Sara Lee. Except Chuck Norris.

Chuck Norris doesn't throw up if he drinks too much. Chuck Norris throws down!

In the beginning there was nothing...then Chuck Norris Roundhouse kicked that nothing in the face and said "Get a job". That is the story of the universe.

Chuck Norris has 12 moons. One of those moons is the Earth.

Chuck Norris grinds his coffee with his teeth and boils the water with his own rage.

Archeologists unearthed an old english dictionary dating back to the year 1236. It defined "victim" as "one who has encountered Chuck Norris"

Chuck Norris ordered a Big Mac at Burger King, and got one.

Chuck Norris and Mr. T walked into a bar. The bar was instantly destroyed, as that level of awesome cannot be contained in one building.

If you Google search "Chuck Norris getting his *** kicked" you will generate zero results. It just doesn't happen.

Chuck Norris can drink an entire gallon of milk in thirty-seven seconds.

Little known medical fact: Chuck Norris invented the Caesarean section when he roundhouse-kicked his way out of his monther's womb.

Chuck Norris doesn't bowl strikes, he just knocks down one pin and the other nine faint.

The show Survivor had the original premise of putting people on an island with Chuck Norris. There were no survivors, and nobody is brave enough to go to the island to retrieve the footage.

It takes Chuck Norris 20 minutes to watch 60 Minutes.

You know how they say if you die in your dream then you will die in real life? In actuality, if you dream of death then Chuck Norris will find you and kill you.

Chuck Norris has a deep and abiding respect for human life... unless it gets in his way.

The Bermuda Triangle used to be the Bermuda Square, until Chuck Norris Roundhouse kicked one of the corners off.

There are no weapons of mass destruction in Iraq, Chuck Norris lives in Oklahoma.

Chuck Norris doesn't believe in Germany.

When Chuck Norris is in a crowded area, he doesn't walk around people. He walks through them.

Chuck Norris once ate an entire bottle of sleeping pills. They made him blink.

James Cameron wanted Chuck Norris to play the Terminator. However, upon reflection, he realized that would have turned his movie into a documentary, so he went with Arnold Schwarzenegger.

Chuck Norris can touch MC Hammer.

Thousands of years ago Chuck Norris came across a bear. It was so terrified that it fled north into the arctic. It was also so terrified that all of its decendents now have white hair.

Chuck Norris played Russian Roulette with a fully loaded gun and won.

It takes 14 puppeteers to make Chuck Norris smile, but only 2 to make him destroy an orphanage.
Chuck Norris is responsible for China's over-population. He hosted a Karate tournament in Beijing and all women within 1,000 miles became pregnant instantly.

Some people wear Superman pajamas. Superman wears Chuck Norris pajamas.

Chuck Norris once worked as a weatherman for the San Diego evening news. Every night he would make the same forecast: Partly cloudy with a 75% chance of Pain.

Simply by pulling on both ends, Chuck Norris can stretch diamonds back into coal.

When Chuck Norris does a pushup, he isn't lifting himself up, he's pushing the Earth down.

Chuck Norris invented the bolt-action rifle, liquor, sexual intercourse, and football-- in that order.

A high tide means Chuck Norris is flying over your coast. The tide is caused by God pissing his pants.

Chuck Norris keeps his friends close and his enemies closer. Close enough to drop them with one round house kick to the face.

There is in fact an "I" in Norris, but there is no "team"&#8230; not even close.

Scotty in Star Trek often says "Ye cannae change the laws of physics." This is untrue. Chuck Norris can change the laws of physics. With his fists.

An anagram for Walker Texas Ranger is KARATE WRANGLER SEX. I don't know what that is, but it sounds AWESOME.

Chuck Norris doesn't stub his toes. He accidentally destroys chairs, bedframes, and sidewalks.

Using his trademark roundhouse kick, Chuck Norris once made a fieldgoal in RJ Stadium in Tampa Bay from the 50 yard line of Qualcomm stadium in San Diego.

Chuck Norris roundhouse kicks don't really kill people. They wipe out their entire existence from the space-time continuum.

Chuck Norris does not own a stove, oven, or microwave , because revenge is a dish best served cold.

Tom Clancy has to pay royalties to Chuck Norris because "The Sum of All Fears" is the name of Chuck Norris' autobiography.

Chuck Norris can slam a revolving door.

Chuck Norris is expected to win gold in every swimming competition at the 2008 Beijing Olympics, even though Chuck Norris does not swim. This is because when Chuck Norris enters the water, the water gets out of his way and Chuck Norris simply walks across the pool floor.

Chuck Norris built a better mousetrap, but the world was too frightened to beat a path to his door.

The original draft of The Lord of the Rings featured Chuck Norris instead of Frodo Baggins. It was only 5 pages long, as Chuck roundhouse-kicked Sauron's *** halfway through the first chapter.

Hellen Keller's favorite color is Chuck Norris.

Chuck Norris eats beef jerky and craps gunpowder. Then, he uses that gunpowder to make a bullet, which he uses to kill a cow and make more beef jerky. Some people refer to this as the "Circle of Life."

If, by some incredible space-time paradox, Chuck Norris would ever fight himself, he'd win. Period.

Chuck Norris is currently suing myspace for taking the name of what he calls everything around you.

The crossing lights in Chuck Norris's home town say "Die slowly" and "die quickly". They each have a picture of Chuck Norris punching or kicking a pedestrian.

Science Fact: Roundhouse kicks are comprised primarily of an element called Chucktanium.

The Sherman tank was originaly called the Norris tank until Chuck Norris decided it wasn't tough enough to be associated with him. The Army, for fear of Chuck Norris, renamed the tank and promised to develop a weapon more fitting of his name. To date, no weapon created has been badass enough to be named after Chuck Norris.

Chuck Norris proved that we are alone in the universe. We weren't before his first space expedition.

Superman once watched an episode of Walker, Texas Ranger. He then cried himself to sleep.

Chuck Norris doesn't step on toes. Chuck Norris steps on necks.

The movie "Delta Force" was extremely hard to make because Chuck had to downplay his abilities. The first few cuts were completely unbelievable.

Movie trivia: The movie "Invasion U.S.A." is, in fact, a documentary.

Chuck Norris does not "style" his hair. It lays perfectly in place out of sheer terror.

There is no such thing as global warming. Chuck Norris was cold, so he turned the sun up.

A study showed the leading causes of death in the United States are: 1. Heart disease, 2. Chuck Norris, 3. Cancer

It's widely believed that Jesus was Chuck Norris' stunt double for crucifixion due to the fact that it is impossible for nails to pierce Chuck Norris' skin.

Chuck Norris did in fact, build Rome in a day.

Along with his black belt, Chuck Norris often chooses to wear brown shoes. No one has DARED call him on it. Ever.

Anytime someone is elected president in the United States, they must ask permission from Chuck Norris to live in the White House. The reason for this is because Chuck Norris had won every Federal, State, and Local election since 1777. He just allows others to run the country in his place.

Once you go Norris, you are physically unable to go back.

Ninjas want to grow up to be just like Chuck Norris. But usually they grow up just to be killed by Chuck Norris.

Chuck Norris once sued Burger King after they refused to put razor wire in his Whopper Jr, insisting that that actually is "his" way.

The last thing you hear before Chuck Norris gives you a roundhouse kick? No one knows because dead men tell no tales.

Chuck Norris doesn't play god. Playing is for children.

As a teen, Chuck Norris had sex with every nun in a convent tucked away in the hills of Tuscany. Nine months later the nuns gave birth to the 1972 Miami Dolphins, the only undefeated and untied team in professional football history.

Chuck Norris is the only person in the world that can actually email a roundhouse kick.

Chuck Norris won super bowls VII and VIII singlehandedly before unexpectedly retiring to pursue a career in ***-kicking.

Wo hu cang long. The translation from Mandarin Chinese reads: "Crouching Chuck, Hidden Norris"

Chuck Norris can set ants on fire with a magnifying glass. At night.

Some kids play Kick the can. Chuck Norris played Kick the keg.

'Icy-Hot' is too weak for Chuck Norris. After a workout, Chuck Norris rubs his muscles down with liquid-hot MAGMA.

Chuck Norris cannot love, he can only not kill.

When Chuck Norris was a baby, he didn't suck his mother's breast. His mother served him whiskey, straight out of the bottle.

According to Einstein's theory of relativity, Chuck Norris can actually roundhouse kick you yesterday.

Chuck Norris once pulled out a single hair from his beard and skewered three men through the heart with it.

In an act of great philanthropy, Chuck made a generous donation to the American Cancer Society. He donated 6,000 dead bodies for scientific research.

Chuck Norris' favourite cut of meat is the roundhouse.

When J. Robert Oppenheimer said "I am become death, the destroyer Of worlds", He was not referring to the atomic bomb. He was referring to the Chuck Norris halloween costume he was wearing.

I have got a whole bunch more where that came from


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

and my favorite...

While taping an episode of Walker Texas Ranger in Paris, France surrendered out of shear fear of Chuck Norris


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

:rollin: I love it!!!! :laugh:


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Chuck Norris once challenged Lance Armstrong to a "who-has-more-testicles" contest, Chuck Norris won by 5.


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

When the Boogeyman goes to bed, he checks his closet for Chuck Norris.

The friction caused in Chuck Norris's pants after he does a round-house kick is the actual cause for global warning.

While playing Jeopardy, Chuck Norris got every question right, God missed 3.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Chuck Norris got his driving license at 16........seconds

Who is better, Chuck Norris or God- It is a trick question, Chuck Noris is god

Its not that CN doesnt want to have kids, its that his sperm roundhouse kicks the egg right out of the ovary :roll:


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Chuck Norris once at a 72 ounce stake in an hour.... he spent the first 45 minutes banging the watress.


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

Chuck Norris doesn't tea bag women, he potato sacks them.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

This is some funny stuff


----------



## jamesavp (Apr 20, 2006)

When Chuck Norris was born, He smacked the Doctor

Matt Huges is the greatest UFC champion of all time except one problem =CHUCK NORRIS


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

Chuck Norris once went to the virgin islands, now they are just the islands..


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

hahaha nice guys!


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Chuck Norris once visited the Lost City of Atlantis, only at that time it wasen't lost.

Chuck Norris cannot get past Airport security, his body is a weapon.

Chuck Norris once left a Steak House Waitress a 5 thousand dollar tip, his reasoning, the managament insisted on leting him and his entire family eat for free.

Chuck Norris never has to reload, he dares his pistol to shoot empty.

During Walker Texas Ranger, Chuck Norris never looses his hat during a fight, Why? He dares it to fall off.

Chuck Norris was once pulled over and issued a speeding ticket, no one knows where this country was or what happened to it, because it dissaperaed off the face of the earth shortly there after.

The law of Physics is wrong, you can have 2 things in the exact same location at the exact same time, these 2 things are Chuck Norris and Pain.

Chuck Norris once declaired himself an independent nation, his chief export, PAIN.

Chuck Norris was once elected sheriff of his home town, he never wrote a ticket or made an arrest, in fact there hasen't been any crime there in 27 years, 6 months, 3 days, 12 minutes, and 58 seconds.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Decoyer said:


> Chuck Norris once challenged Lance Armstrong to a "who-has-more-testicles" contest, Chuck Norris won by 5.


YOU BEAT ME TO IT!


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

8)


----------



## predator hunter (May 4, 2006)

some kid walked up to chuck and asked him for his signature chuck said where do you want it he said on my forehead then chuck round house kicked him in the forehead.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I saw this and instantly thought of this thread. :lol:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Where did you find that Chris?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

One of the guys at DuckHuntingChat.com had it in the avatar.

Chris


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

> When the Boogeyman goes to bed, he checks his closet for Chuck Norris


 :lol:


----------

